# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Qualidade dos Peixes da TMC

## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

É impressão minha ou a qualidade dos peixes da TMC tem vindo a decrescer ultimamente.

Mandei vir 2 caixas de peixes, através de um logista, e constatei que a qualidade de alguns peixes não era a melhor....

Peixes magros e pequenos (encomendei peixes tamanho M e vieram alguns tamanho S...).

Já ouvi pessoal a dizer que alguns também vêm com itio....

Eu por acaso também tive( e ainda tenho) um problema com o itio, em que morreram metade dos peixes....

Não quero dizer com isto que algum peixe tenha vindo menos bem,mas que me aconteceu, aconteceu...pode ter sido algum peixe que stressou....


*Quero com este Tópico saber se têm a mesma impressão....que a qualidade da TMC também está em crise...o que acham?*

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Pedro, 95% dos peixes que tenho no aquario sao da TMC e todos gordos e de boa saude e a comer bem.

Não tive mortes.

Aguarda outras opiniões.

Atenção que tambem não meti duas caixas de peixes no meu aquário de uma só vez.

Fica bem.

----------


## António Vitor

Nunca tive qualquer problema com os peixees daTMC, aliás só tive da TMC, visto serem esses a fornecer os meus LFS habituais...

agora pode ser da crise, não escoam o material todo rápidamente e esses peixes podem ter estado nas instalações da TMC tempo de mais...
alguns de tamanho S?
vê as coisas pelo lado positivo peixes pequenos é sempre mais fácil a aclimatização..
 :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Não coloquei 2 caixas de uma vez, foi com 15 dias de diferença, mesmo para evitar azares...


O problema não os peixes serem do tamanho S, é serem facturados como tamanho M e virem de tamanho inferior....

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Isso do tamanho já não és o primeiro a queixar...
Já vi encomendas ta TMC em que pediram tamanho M a virem XS, quase nem se viam.. 
O que é certo é que já vi de outros importadores a mandarem vir caixas com 20 peixes e 15 estavam mortos... Se a TMC está mal os outros estão pessimos..

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Os peixes chegarem mortos ao importador é normal, muita horas de transporte, etc....

O pior é depois para o consumidor final.....

Se tivessem vindo mortos, eles repunham...o pior é quando vêm doentes, ou stressados, ou mal alimentados....

Em relação aos tamanhos tenho mais de uma duzia de relatos de pessoas diferentes....

O problema talvez seja não terem concorrência à altura, senão as coisas seriam diferentes certamente!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Ola!

Quanto a tamanhos todos nós sabemos que dependendo do stock os peixes passam de S a M etc... mas não é na TMC é em qualquer loja.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Ola!
> 
> Quanto a tamanhos todos nós sabemos que dependendo do stock os peixes passam de S a M etc... mas não é na TMC é em qualquer loja.


Tudo bem, mas não acho justo cobrarem o preço de um peixe tamanho M e vir um peixe S ou XS!

é essa a questão.....

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu não acho, tenho os meus peixes vindos da TMC e nunca tive problemas muito pelo contrario , chegam-me ao aquário em óptimas condições .
quanto aos tamanhos facturados também cota parte da culpa será dos legistas .

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Nos primeiros peixes que comprei, também não tive problemas....

Estou a referir-me, ultimamamente, ou secalhar foi do Natal.....

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.

É verdade que os peixes da TMC tem vindo a perder qualidade, devido a procura porque não conseguem fazer a quarentena que falaram no ultimo evento do Reefforum e satisfazer todos os clientes de Portugal e Espanha é impossivel alguma coisa tem que falhar.

Mas no teu caso não é a qualidade dos peixes mas sim o "vicio", ter um grandioso aquario num curto espaço de tempo isso também é impossivel na agua salgada, tudo tem o seu tempo.
O teu aquario ainda é um bébé que ainda não aprendeu a andar e foste logo colocar 2 caixas de peixes :yb668: , falta biodeversidade e rocha viva etc...

Acho que deverias ter esperado mais uns 6 meses até colocar mais peixes. :yb665: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Pedro, que fique claro que eu *nao* concordo com essa *"jogada"* dos tamanhos, aliás.

O que me parece é que deveria de haver uma normalização, da mesma forma que existe na fruta ou noutros alimentos, preços por tamanho.

Infelizmente o ke acontece não é isso, na verdade um peixe que tenha três centimetros esta semana é um "S" na semana que vem  "M" porque entretanto chegaram peixes mais pequenos...

Quanto á opinião que pediste o meu relato mantem-se todos os peixes que vieram da TMC estão óptimos e vieram óptimos.

O que não quer dizer que não haja más experiências...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Tendo em conta o que se passa com o teu aquário, não me consigo esquecer do que se passou com o aquário do Diogo Lopes... aquando da passagem de Reef para FOWLR.
Isto no seguimento do alerta que o Rogério te lançou neste tópico....




> Mas no teu caso não é a qualidade dos peixes mas sim o "vicio", ter um grandioso aquario num curto espaço de tempo isso também é impossivel na agua salgada, tudo tem o seu tempo.
> O teu aquario ainda é um bébé que ainda não aprendeu a andar e foste logo colocar 2 caixas de peixes, falta biodeversidade e rocha viva etc...
> 
> Acho que deverias ter esperado mais uns 6 meses até colocar mais peixes


Vê aqui o que se passou com o Diogo... pode ser que tires algumas ilações.
http://www.reefforum.net/f241/fowlr-...-litros-10262/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Pedro.
> 
> É verdade que os peixes da TMC tem vindo a perder qualidade, devido a procura porque não conseguem fazer a quarentena que falaram no ultimo evento do Reefforum e satisfazer todos os clientes de Portugal e Espanha é impossivel alguma coisa tem que falhar.
> 
> Mas no teu caso não é a qualidade dos peixes mas sim o "vicio", ter um grandioso aquario num curto espaço de tempo isso também é impossivel na agua salgada, tudo tem o seu tempo.
> O teu aquario ainda é um bébé que ainda não aprendeu a andar e foste logo colocar 2 caixas de peixes, falta biodeversidade e rocha viva etc...
> 
> Acho que deverias ter esperado mais uns 6 meses até colocar mais peixes.
> 
> ...


CRise?
 :Big Grin: 
qual crise?

Não posso dizeer mal dos peixes da tmc, mas....se respeitar as encomendas/vontades dos clientes (ausências de lista de espera) for prioritário em relação á qualidade....vamos mal.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Na posição em que me encontro agora não me vou pronunciar relativamente à experiência dos restantes colegas de hobby porque poderia ser sempre interpretado das mais diversas formas. 

No entanto, apenas posso salientar que os peixes que tenho no meu aquario que vieram oriundos da TMC encontram-se de perfeita saude.

O processo de introdução de um peixe num aquário carece de um conjunto de cuidados que cada vez mais são seguidos "à letra" pelos nossos colegas nos EUA (pelo menos da experiência que vejo no reefcentral).

O processo vai desde o cuidado com a aclimatização no qual eu sou apologista que seja feito com os seguintes passos:
Abrir a caixa lentamente porque os peixes vieram "as escuras" e não têm maneira de "fechar os olhos" para adaptação à luz (existe quem inclusivé faça a abertura com luz vermelha, uma vez que este processo é seguido pela generalidade dos importadores);Fazer um processo de aclimatização pelo método de dripping que deverá levar entre 1h-1h30;Introduzir o peixe no aquário com as luzes desligadas tendo sempre o cuidado de criar buracos e pequenas cavernas onde se possam esconder até perderem a sua timidez ou protegerem-se de "colegas" mais agressivos;Neste processo de introdução conta muito a ordem (quer de especies quer temporal) pela qual os peixes são introduzidos.  

Em primeiro lugar devem ser introduzidos os peixes mais pacificos, deixando para segundo lugar os mais agressivos e em ultimo lugar aqueles que tenham tendencia a apresentar comportamentos de "Alpha-Male". (vulgos terroristas  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: )

Outro tema que já nem se discute nos EUA pela evidência das suas vantagens é a montagem de um pequeno sistema de quarentena  no qual se pode observar durante um periodo de 30-40 dias o comportamento do peixe nomeadamente no aparecimento de ictio, parasitas intestinais, flukes (estes ultimos muitissimo comuns nos anjos), etc.

Durante este periodo de quarentena temos a oportunidade de tratar qualquer doença que o peixe possa ser portador e sobretudo evitar que um peixe portador de uma doença entre nos nossos aquários conduzindo a desgraças que depois lamentamos amargamente.

Não nos podemos esqueçer que determinadas doenças quase que são endémicas em determinadas espécies e muitas vezes basta o enorme stress do transporte do animal para que o seu sistema imunitário fique debilitado e abra caminho a uma manifestação mais agressiva da doença (muitas vezes acabando na morte do proprio animal).

Abraços !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas no teu caso não é a qualidade dos peixes mas sim o "vicio", ter um grandioso aquario num curto espaço de tempo isso também é impossivel na agua salgada, tudo tem o seu tempo.
> O teu aquario ainda é um bébé que ainda não aprendeu a andar e foste logo colocar 2 caixas de peixes, falta biodeversidade e rocha viva etc...
> 
> Acho que deverias ter esperado mais uns 6 meses até colocar mais peixes.


Concordo, especialmente esperar pelo menos uns 3 meses, e colocar os peixes gradualmente durante as semanas  :SbOk: 

No caso de colocar uma grande quantidade de peixes de uma vez, recomendo vivamente adicionar bactérias para amónia e nitritos regularmente  :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Penso que a Quarentena será um passo importante a fazer.
E o tipo de quarentena activa e não passiva.
A Activa consiste em fazer 2 a 3 tratamentos preventivos no aquário de quarentena. Tratamento á base de cobre (cuprazin por exemplo) seguido de metronidazol e parazinquantel.
O passivo é colocar o peixe no aquário de quarentena e observa-lo por várias semanas. Ja não sei quantas semanas são, mas penso que são 3-4 que é o tempo de as doenças se manifestarem.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Penso que a Quarentena será um passo importante a fazer.
> E o tipo de quarentena activa e não passiva.
> A Activa consiste em fazer 2 a 3 tratamentos preventivos no aquário de quarentena. Tratamento á base de cobre (cuprazin por exemplo) seguido de metronidazol e parazinquantel.
> O passivo é colocar o peixe no aquário de quarentena e observa-lo por várias semanas. Ja não sei quantas semanas são, mas penso que são 3-4 que é o tempo de as doenças se manifestarem.


Viva Vasco 

Aqui será o ponto que eu não concordo com as práticas americanas (nota que concordava e aplicava esta prática até à 1 mes atrás).

Se o peixe não demonstra sintomas durante 40 dias , então certamente não é necessário "encher o peixe de medicamentos".

Um tratamento de Praziquantel (em concreto no produto eleito por excelencia nos EUA - Prazipro) + Cupramine + Metronidazol é na minha perspectiva uma "violência".

Era quase como receber uma visita em nossa casa e enche-la de antibioticos, anti-inflamatorios, anti-parasitas mesmo se a visita estivesse 100% saudavel.

Aliás já se discute hoje em dia se muitas das mortes que se verificam à posteriori nos aquarios principais (após um processo de quarentena cheio de medicamentação) não se deverão a efeitos colaterais devido a este excesso de tratamentos......(têm naturalmente efeitos colaterais como todos os tratamentos têm).

Abraço !  :SbOk:

----------


## vasco.gomes

O paranzinquantel é um bocado violento é verdade.
Tens medicamentos da Sera Med ou Tetra Med com paranzinquantel que é um tratamento de 6 horas e depois mudar a agua em 50%.
Ja o metronidazol e o Cupramine são relativamente soft. Tudo tb depende da dosagem e tempo que queiras dar.

Obviamente que podes fazer a tripla de medicamentos em 15 dias ou podes fazer a mesma tripla em 30 dias.

Se for feito de forma soft e principalmente metronidazol e o Cupramine ficas com peixes á prova de bala.
O metronidazol não é nada de especial. É mesmo muito soft e serve para os parasitas intestinais.
O cupramine tem efeito na parte exterior do peixe e é um pouco mais agressivo mas eu diria que quase obrigatório.
Tem é que tudo ser feito com calma penso eu....

Colocar os peixes num cubo durante 40 dias e só observa-los tb tem os seus contras, porque a doença pode simplesmente não se manifestar agora mas manifestar depois mais tarde.

Mas o importante é fazer quarentena. Seja activa ou passiva so tem benefícios.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

A minha experiencia com o Praziquantel foi má (notei o peixe extremamente desconfortavel) mas não há duvida que é o unico medicamento efectivo para os flukes.

Quanto ao Metronidazole estou 100% de acordo contigo.  Eu costumo misturar 1 vez por mes na comida até porque os meus anjos comem muita comida congelada.

Não estou de todo certo que o Cupramine seja 100% eficaz, até porque penso que é usado na maioria dos importadores.  

De qualquer forma prefiro o Cupramine a outras formas bem mais agressivas de cobreamento que são utilizadas e que provocam uma tremenda falta de oxigenação na água e requerem técnicas de extracção (ou diminuição de concentração) baseado em resinas em detrimento de carvão activo que cumpre bem o seu papel no caso do Cupramine.

Bottom line?  quarentena, quarentena, quarentena

Abraço !

----------


## vasco.gomes

> A minha experiencia com o Praziquantel foi má (notei o peixe extremamente desconfortavel) mas não há duvida que é o unico medicamento efectivo para os flukes.


É verdade. O peixe fica mais nervoso e mexe-se mais.
A quantidade de oxigénio na água tb diminui e deve-se usar super oxigenação.
A única vantagem é que o tratamento é so dura umas horas.

É o medicamento que tenho mais reticencias em usar....



> Quanto ao Metronidazole estou 100% de acordo contigo.  Eu costumo misturar 1 vez por mes na comida até porque os meus anjos comem muita comida congelada.


True. Fazia isso com os Discus.
Tb metia na comida Flagil que é muito bom para os intestinais nos Discus e compra-se em qualquer farmácia.
Na água salgada tb se confirma o uso Flagil?

O Cuprazine não é 100% eficaz e tenho duvidas que exista algum medicamento que o seja.
A quarentena é prevenção acima de tudo.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> É verdade. O peixe fica mais nervoso e mexe-se mais.
> A quantidade de oxigénio na água tb diminui e deve-se usar super oxigenação.
> A única vantagem é que o tratamento é so dura umas horas.
> 
> É o medicamento que tenho mais reticencias em usar....
> 
> True. Fazia isso com os Discus.
> Tb metia na comida Flagil que é muito bom para os intestinais nos Discus e compra-se em qualquer farmácia.
> Na água salgada tb se confirma o uso Flagil?
> ...


Na água salgada tem-se usado mais o Metronidazole em conjugação com o Focus (liga o Metronidazole à comida facilitando a sua absorção) em detrimento do Flagil pelo simples facto do Flagil dissolver um pouco na coluna de água afectando um pouco os corais (em particular em aquarios de menor volume).

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Caros,

Estou com a ligeira sensação que a conversa começou num ponto válido e muito amplo, que raramente se vê discutido neste fórum, e está a tomar um rumo de detalhe muito mais restrito (mas sem deixar de ser informativo).

Vamos por partes, processo de escolha, aclimatização e quarentena são obviamente sempre positivos e tem de fazer parte das nossas rotinas para novas aquisições. Mas as questões lançadas por o Pedro são outras, em primeiro lugar "sentir-se" defraudado das suas expectativas relativamente ao tamanho dos peixes face ao que lhe foi facturado e em segundo a qualidade dos mesmos.

A questão financeira penso que é importante, mas a verdadeira questão é a saúde dos mesmos. Muitas vezes não passível de ser percepcionado no momento da compra e tem um enorme impacto nos nossos aquários e inevitavelmente na comunidade (por via das trocas, frags, etc. ).

Relembro um episódio com a uns meses em que ao comprar um coral ganhei um "brinde" ! ! ! Sorte a minha que o "brinde" revelou-se antes de ele entrar no aquário. Claro está que o lojista em causa teve um comportamento correcto, mas as consequências teriam sido desastrosas caso tivesse entrado no aquário ! ! ! Recordo-me também de no período em causa trocar impressões com outros membros do fórum que me confirmaram problemas semelhantes, na mesma loja e outras. Conclusão, veio do importador e foi difundido para a rede de lojista, que por sua vez repassaram directamente para os clientes ! ! ! 

Como comunidade, precisamos destas informações (como o Pedro início a discussão) e devíamos actuar rapidamente com base na mesma (enquanto consumidores). Por duas ordens de razão, para preservar os seres vivos que temos a nossa guarda (eles não são nossos e deviam estar na natureza, por capricho trazemos para nossas casas) e "educar" a industria que faz deste hobby o seu negócio (que este tipo de atitudes não é admissível). 

Meus caros se as lojas/importadores:
- Colocam peixes demasiado pequenos
- A preços exorbitantes
- Em más condições de saúde (nutrição/doença)
- Espécies sem hipóteses de sobrevivência em cativeiro
*então não os comprem* e passem a palavra para evitar que os mais incautos o façam. Mas preparem-se para pagar mais por os animais ! Pois é esse o reverso da medalha, chama-se qualidade e paga-se bem por ela.

Foi mencionado que a qualidade dos peixes está a diminuir porque é difícil responder a procura, eu pessoalmente tenho dificuldade em perceber este raciocínio no âmbito empresarial. Seria baseado numa lógica de curto prazo, a relação vender mais sacrificando a qualidade. A de longo prazo seria, o mercado cresceu mais que a minha capacidade de resposta logo temporariamente tenho de diminuir a qualidade para responder ao mercado e entretanto invisto para criar condições para responder com qualidade.
O nosso contexto económico e a visível dificuldade de muitos colegas do fórum em manter os seus aquários é por demais evidente, acredito que o cenário em Espanha não seja substancialmente diferente. Na industria o impacto começou nos lojistas, várias iniciativas recentes foram terminadas e outras não tão recentes estão a degradar-se a olhos vistos. Componham este cenário com mais duas evidências, somos (mesmo a nível ibérico) um mercado pequeno para a industria da aquariofilia, em particular na água salgada, e existe uma constelação de empresas nesta industria.
Para mim a degradação da qualidade dos peixes é consequência da mencionada ausência de quarentena, mas a mesma é motivada por dificuldades económicas importantes. Um público menor e menos consumidor, logo menos lojistas e com dificuldades financeiras. Em qualquer industria traduz-se em importadores/distribuidores com fortes problemas financeiros. Estes podem advir do facto de estarem dimensionados para volumes/transacções maiores do que as actuais de mercado (os custos fixos tornam o negócio ruinoso) e ou falta de capacidade financeira para manterem o mercado a funcionar (precisam de facilitar crédito as lojas, leia-se dilatar prazos pagamento e descontos, mas não tem fundos para fazer face aos custos recorrentes ).
Apenas o tempo e ou os actores desta industria poderão esclarecer com os dados reais, pois uma coisa são percepções (logo pessoais) outra coisa são factos (partilháveis e comprováveis). 

Fiquem bem,
Pedro Peres

p.s - Apenas uma nota, no passado discussões que envolviam directa ou indirectamente patrocinadores do fórum foram ...... (escolham o adjectivo negativo preferido), espero que seja um comportamento do passado e a industria em geral e os patrocinadores em particular consigam aprender destas discussões para mais lucrarem. Os orientais têm uma filosofia de negócio interessante, o mesmo só é bom quando o for para todas partes envolvidas.





> Boas!
> 
> É impressão minha ou a qualidade dos peixes da TMC tem vindo a decrescer ultimamente.
> 
> Mandei vir 2 caixas de peixes, através de um logista, e constatei que a qualidade de alguns peixes não era a melhor....
> 
> Peixes magros e pequenos (encomendei peixes tamanho M e vieram alguns tamanho S...).
> 
> Já ouvi pessoal a dizer que alguns também vêm com itio....
> ...

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Boas!
> 
> É impressão minha ou a qualidade dos peixes da TMC tem vindo a decrescer ultimamente.
> 
> Mandei vir 2 caixas de peixes, através de um logista, e constatei que a qualidade de alguns peixes não era a melhor....
> 
> Peixes magros e pequenos (encomendei peixes tamanho M e vieram alguns tamanho S...).
> 
> Já ouvi pessoal a dizer que alguns também vêm com itio....
> ...


Boas Pedro.
Quando dizes que introduziste uma caixa e depois outra.
Na primeira caixa de quantos peixes estamos a falar?
É q se estivermos a falar de uma quantidade não recomendada para introdução de uma só vez, é natural que surja um desiquilibrio pelo facto de o teu aquário ser ainda recente (segundo o comentário do Rogério). Desse desiquilibrio pode surgir stress da parte dos peixes, o que vai afectar a saude dos mesmo e por conseguinte o enfraquecimento do seu sistema imunitário.
Portanto saber o nº de peixes introduzidos e a maturidade do aquário, é importante para chegarmos a uma conclusão.
No que toca á relacão preço/tamanho, julgo que quando pagas os peixes, o preço é estabelecido pelo logista, certo? Ou os peixes vieram directamente da TMC, e pagaste á TMC?
Em caso de ser o pagamento ser feito ao logista, será um pouco injusto estar a culpar a TMC, pois o logista pode dar as desculpas que bem entender.
Em caso das caixas terem vindo diractamente da TMC, desculpa Pedro, mas acho um tremendo erro estares a comprar peixes um pouco ás escuras. Não há nada como chegarmos á loja e vermos os peixes em plenas condições de vida e aí sim, optarmos por este ou por aquele, não sendo surpreendido em relação ao preço/qualidade. Mesmo assim sabe Deus quantos morrem em nossas casas depois de os vermos em plenas condições nas loja.
Com isto não estou a defender a TMC, pois não os conheço de lado nenhum, mas na minha opinião facititas-te um pouco, comprar peixes por catalogo!! :yb668: 
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Quando dizes que introduziste uma caixa e depois outra.
> Na primeira caixa de quantos peixes estamos a falar?


Em 5 peixes em cada caixa!Num espaço de 15 dias




> No que toca á relacão preço/tamanho, julgo que quando pagas os peixes, o preço é estabelecido pelo logista, certo? Ou os peixes vieram directamente da TMC, e pagaste á TMC??


Eu encomendei os peixes ao logista (Especie e tamanho), e ele ao ir À TMC trouxe o que eu pedi...só que os tamanhos de alguns peixes não eram bem M, eram mais S!!!!Ou seja ele tb pagou à TMC pelos tamanhos menores

Fz isto para evitar mais mudas de aquarios,aclimatizaçoes,stress(que posteriormente iria provocar alguma doença) e como até então não tinha tido nenhum problema(quer nos tamanhos dos peixes quer na sua saude/nutrição), confiei......e Lixei-me!

è com os erros que se aprende, e mais uma vez aprendi da pior maneira....

Realmente mandar vir directamenta da TMC foi uma má escolha!!

Agora só levo peixes e corais da loja depois de lá estarem 3 ou 4 dias pelo menos.....


*Quero salientar que não estou contra a TMC, só me senti defraudado com o sucedido!!!

Eu sei que cometi erros, mas como aqui já se constatou, para alguns membros, a Qualidade dos peixes da TMC tem vindo a decrescer, e nós temos o "poder" de modificar as coisas....ou não....*

----------


## Miguel Costa

Caro Pedro,
Vou deixar a minha opiniao sobre os peixes da TMC de uma forma simples e directa ( esta e a minha opiniao e nao tem de ser partilhada por todos), acho que a TMC abusa no preco dos peixes em comparacao a outras importacoes. 
Ja vi diferencas de precos na ordem dos 100 por cento.
Ter o monopolio do mercado as vezes traz destas coisas.
Esta diferenca de precos podia ter alguma logica quando os animais chegavam gordos grandes e saudaveis, ultimamente nao e isso que acontece!
Sofre o nosso bolso e acima de tudo sofrem os animais.
Um abraco.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Esta diferenca de precos podia ter alguma logica quando os animais chegavam gordos grandes e saudaveis, ultimamente nao e isso que acontece!
> Sofre o nosso bolso e acima de tudo sofrem os animais.


Realmente já constatei isso à algum tempo, junto de outros amigos que nem pertencem ao forum e junto de alguns lojistas.....

----------


## Luis Santos

> Penso que a Quarentena será um passo importante a fazer.
> E o tipo de quarentena activa e não passiva.
> A Activa consiste em fazer 2 a 3 tratamentos preventivos no aquário de quarentena. Tratamento á base de cobre (cuprazin por exemplo) seguido de metronidazol e parazinquantel.
> O passivo é colocar o peixe no aquário de quarentena e observa-lo por várias semanas. Ja não sei quantas semanas são, mas penso que são 3-4 que é o tempo de as doenças se manifestarem.


Boas a todos ,já me morreram  cinco peixes (3 cirurgioes e dois palhaços )com criptocarium no espaço de 4 meses oriundos da tmc.Quis  pensar que foi um qualquer erro meu devido ao aquario ser relativamente recente(actuamente com 6 meses),mas o ultimo cirurgiaõ que comprei (um japonicus)já fiz quarentena num aquario á parte  montado para esse fim e qual não é o meu espanto quando o peixe passado 10 dias morre com o mesmo problema mesmo fazendo o tratamento á base  de cobre e com os parametros da agua com valores normais ,sendo a agua do meu aquario após estar 35 dias sem peixes nenhuns.Posto isto leva-me a pensar que a dita quarentena feita pela tmc de pouco ou nada vale , e mais, custa-me a crer que hepatus do tamanho de moedas de 2 centimos vistos em algumas lojas tenham algum tipo de quarentena.

A quarentena descrita acima pelo Vasco deveria de ser feita pela TMC nas instalações deles que decerto terão melhores condições ,que nós em casa .

Fiquem bem

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

boas eu tambem fui vitima da tmc
comprei um cirurgiao e quando o coloquei no aquario comecei a ver pintas brancas em todo o corpo ,achei estranho visto ter comprado um peixe teoricamente quarentenado jamais poderia vir doente.
depois de falar com alguns amigos  viemos a saber que a tmc tinha peixes com cripto.e assim tenho que agradecer pela perca de  tres peixes.
para mim e na minha opiniao é de uma falta de respeito para com os seus clientes nao os terem posto ao corrente do problema ,assim o cliente poderia ter a oportunidade de querer ou nao comprar.
como se sentem donos do mercado pensam que podem fazer o que lhes der na real gana
citando as palavras de um amigo:"nao desprezes quem tu encontras ao subir porque poderás encontra-lo quando vieres a cair"

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Agora ja percebo porque e que a TMC,quando eu quis começar a montar um negocio de salgados,me exigia umas instalaçoes XPTO,e um veterinario para as mesmas. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Eu acredito que somos responsáveis pelo que introduzimos nos nossos aquários, seja da TMC seja da loja da esquina que mandou vir directamente da Indonésia. Eu conheço as instalações da TMC e os cuidados que têm na prevenção de doenças e sinto-me muito mais à vontade para comprar um peixe com origem na TMC do que um peixe vindo directamente da Indonésia. Tenho peixes oriundos da TMC e nenhum deles morreu nem transportou doenças para os meus aquários.  

Em relação ao preço/tamanho quem quer compra, quem não quer não compra.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Em relação ao preço/tamanho quem quer compra, quem não quer não compra.


Realmente tens razão, mas o que me aconteceu a mim não foi bem isso, não deves ter percebido...

Eu encomendei uma serie de peixes ao lojista, ele por sua vez telefonou pra TMC a encomendar as coisas que queria pra loja e as minhas coisas...
Quando chegou à TMC os meus peixes já estavam encaixotados, e vieram directamente de lá!

Ou seja nem o lojista nem eu vimos o peixe antes de eu abrir a caixa...que só foi aberta já na minha casa....

É obvio que somos responsáveis pelo que colocamos nos nossos aquarios, mas se pagamos pelos vivos (e não é pouco), temos o direito de pedir qualidade e honestidade....

Eles até podem ter as melhores instalações do mundo, mas se não fizerem uma quarentena aos peixes e se não os alimentarem devidamente, ficam iguais ou piores às importaçoes provinientes da Indonesia com peixes apanhados com cianeto...(algumas não todas)!

----------


## António Vitor

Vi numa estatística qualquer, que os portugueses são do povo europeu que menos reclama...

não vale a pena.etc...
acho que vale a pena, e pode significar uma melhoria prós lados da TMC, se ninguém lhes disser nada eles pensam que está tudo bem...

portanto considero este post um bom post, apenas reafirmo que tal nunca me aconteceu, e digo que sempre encontrei qualidade nos peixes da TMC, também não lhes compro há já algum tempo, e isto será para continuar....

quer dizer, não compro mais peixes brevemente, estes que tenho são para durar muito tempo.

espero eu...

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Apresento apenas a minha opinião, não tendo qualquer intuito de defender qualquer parte.
Quanto ao que se argumenta relação preço/tamanho, tenho de concordar que a TMC tem abusado, apenas comprei um peixe a TMC via distribuidor e posso dizer que paguei o valor de um peixe M  e posso dizer que comparada a outros encontrados em lojas seria um XS. 
Não quero lançar algum tipo de acusação, mas será que os nossos distribuidores realmente compram o que lhes pedimos ou compram tamanhos inferiores e nos vendem o tamanho pedido? Presumo que ninguém veja as facturas das lojas, porque se assim fosse teriamos de bater nos vendedores pois as margens de comercialização ultrapassam por vezes os 100%. Acontece o mesmo que nas gasolineiras estabelece-se um preço e vão todos pelo preço praticado uns pelos outros. Dai quando encontramos logistas que praticam preços com margens normais encontremos diferenças muito significativas.
Temo que nas compras a TMC os responsáveis sejamos nós quer do tamanho, quer da qualidade que nos chega a casa,no entanto e em determinados casos, se assim não for, provavelmente não vamos encontrar determinada espécie a venda NUNCA. 
Caso pretendamos uma espécie e queiramos fazer uma compra "directa" a TMC, se deva falar com um lojista da nossa confiança e estabelecer um tamanho e um valor que estejamos dispostos a pagar, no entanto apenas levar para casa após a verificação dos vivos (estado de saude e verificação dos requisitos de tamanho). Podem dizer a mas nenhuma loja aceita uma encomenda assim, errado, muito errado, apenas demonstra a honestidade de quem nos vende os produto. O stress nos peixes pode até ser um pouco maior, mas compensa em todos os aspectos.
Espero que ninguém se cinta ofendido com o que escrevi, mas é o que realmente penso do NEGÓCIO que é feito e em que os lesados são os consumidores finais sem qualquer tipo de se poder reclamar.

A todos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu vi a factura da encomenda feita pela TMC, onde discriminava a espécie e o seu tamanho...

Esse lojista por várias vezes já deixou de trazer peixes por não concordar com o tamanho que a TMC queria atribuir aos mesmos...

cumps

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Boas!
> 
> Eu vi a factura da encomenda feita pela TMC, onde discriminava a espécie e o seu tamanho...
> 
> Esse lojista por várias vezes já deixou de trazer peixes por não concordar com o tamanho que a TMC queria atribuir aos mesmos...
> 
> cumps



Isso sim, concordo e acho ser honesto por parte dos lojistas. 
Penso que pelo facto de estarmos a fazer uma encomenda em que o lojista serve apenas de veiculo de chegada ao produto final, o preço deveria ser substancialmente mais baixo, uma vez que as margens praticadas segundo eles, reflecte uma quantidade de factores, investimento, acumulação de stock, perdas etc. uma vez que todos estes factores são suprimidos nestes casos o preço poderia reflectir isso mesmo, pois para um lojista estas encomendas reflectem apenas lucro para eles.
Quando fazemos este tipo de encomenda, existe um pressuposto de confiança e alguma amizade entre ambas as partes, logo um telefonema por parte do lojista a dizer "olha espécie X está com tamanho Z e custa Y" eles melhor que ninguém para avaliar a relação  tamanho / preço.

----------


## Filipe Caturra

Deixando aqui a minha opinião, até porque estamos num fórum livre, e pode-se dizer o que se pensa ....

Em relação aos tamanhos, o que para o consumidor pode ser um peixe S para a TMC pode ser um M, e por aí alem. Como consumidor, há que verificar tudo, se os peixes já estavam embalados, ao xegares casa e teres verificado que afinal os peixes eram demasiado pequenos para o que pretendias, voltavas fexar as caixas, sem necessidade abrir os sacos obviamente e ias a TMC trocar ou devolver. Enquanto trabalhei em lojas aquariofilia, vi algumas devoluções, e qualquer consumidor tem o direito de devolver o que quer que seja, quer venha Do MARL quer venha de França, se não foi o que se pediu devolve-se, ninguém vos tá oferecer nada, se vocês pagam por uma coisa, só têm de vos dar o que pagam, se pagaram pelo que não queriam, devolvem! Por isso não adianta muito este tipo conversa de tamanhos, porque a culpa é toda do consumidor, o que para nós consumidores aparenta ser um peixe S para a TMC será um M, pois ainda conseguem ter peixes mais pequenos e esses sim são um S. Xeguei ver Hepatus mais pequenos que uma moeda de 10 centimos, e acima de 25 cada, e que tamanho será? XXS? lá está. Eles tem a tabela e a política deles, nós consumidores so temos de averiguar se o que compramos merece o que pagamos.


...Quanto às doenças, quarentenas etc, concordo quando disseram que essa possivel falta qualidade que a TMC tem aparentado vir a praticar surge sem vias de dúvida da falta concorrência. Quando concorrência aperta, a qualidade eleva-se, há quem tenha condições, e há quem não tenha. Sendo uma empresa montada a pouco tempo em PT; decerto que terá todos os meios e as técnicas mais recentes de quarentena, se não as têm praticado, então já é do departamento deles, e lá terão os seus motivos. Não pensem que a TMC é a unica empresa com peixes de qualidade no mercado, porque não o é, basta procurarem lojas que importem directamente de fora, sem recorrerem a TMC, onde encontram  peixes muito baratos e com qualidade, é so saber escolher!
Já tive peixes da TMC, e confesso, entre 7 compras, apenas 1 está de boa saúde, o resto morreu tudo. Também compro sem serem provenientes da TMC, e a taxa mortalidade  até agora é de 0%. 

Agora, apesar de todas as mortes, porque é que  as xs insisto em  comprar proveniente da tmc? porque tem muito mais variedade, e no outro lado não encontro a variedade que se tem na TMC.

Finalizando, em relação a aclimatizações que falaram por aí, luzes vermelhas, olhos abertos, desculpem mas sem querer descredibilizar ninguém até porque cada um tem as suas experiências e as suas opiniões, isso é tudo treta. Quanto mais mariquices se tem com os peixes, mais stress lhes colocam em cima. Uma aclimatização para mim em água salgada,  é feita gota a gota, e se possivel com os sacos dentro das sumps, pk aclimatizações dentro das caixas,  dá sempre raia devido a temperatura, e nao me venham dizer que aquelas caixas são termicas e mantem a temperatura, pk isso parece a história da carochinha. Quanto ao tempo, sejam 2 sejam 3 hras, não é por isso que o peixe vai stressar, na sump ta descansado e sem stress.

CHEERS

----------

